# What have I done



## Carolg (Feb 15, 2019)

As everyone will know, I am a sloth but have been going for wee walks.
Last night at knitting club, found myself agreeing to go to a walking group on Monday while I am off sick. OMG !

Then to cap it all, going to walk to a local farm shop (think it will take me over 45 minutes to meet someone for coffee, but if need be can get the bus home

Not the end. Have almost signed up to do the half moonwalk (13 miles) in June which will take a bit of willpower and training. 

They are coming to take me away ha ha


----------



## Docb (Feb 15, 2019)

They might be coming to take you away, but if you keep it up they will never catch you!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 15, 2019)

Carolg said:


> As everyone will know, I am a sloth but have been going for wee walks.
> Last night at knitting club, found myself agreeing to go to a walking group on Monday while I am off sick. OMG !
> 
> Then to cap it all, going to walk to a local farm shop (think it will take me over 45 minutes to meet someone for coffee, but if need be can get the bus home
> ...


More than a 'moment of madness'! Well done @Carolg, once you get started I bet you'll really enjoy it!  Please keep us updated!


----------



## Carolg (Feb 15, 2019)

4462 steps along prom, and going to buy a street map and explore the local streets then I can score them off on the map lol


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 15, 2019)

Aye, then you can find all the chippies and coffee shops​
You’ll have to get the bus up to St Andrews when it’s nicer and go for walks on the West Sands, (but stop before you reach the Tay Bridge) do the full Chariots of Fire thing


----------



## Carolg (Feb 16, 2019)

mikeyB said:


> Aye, then you can find all the chippies and coffee shops​
> You’ll have to get the bus up to St Andrews when it’s nicer and go for walks on the West Sands, (but stop before you reach the Tay Bridge) do the full Chariots of Fire thing


I can’t count more than my fingers mikeyb so will struggle. There are tons of fast food places, coffee shops, followed up by charity shops and discount shops. We als now have the lovely(not) treat of a Mcd’s including the rubbish in the streets


----------



## eggyg (Feb 16, 2019)

Go for it Carol, I love walking and since retiring have discovered places in my home town I never knew existed. I don’t do any other exercise, never been to a gym in my life despite working in a leisure centre for 9 years. Swimming gets you too wet and aerobics leaves me cold. At least with walking you’re going somewhere! Yesterday we needed something from both Aldi and B & Q, so decided to make it into a walk. We did nearly 9k steps and got our shopping. Win win situation. Good luck.


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 16, 2019)

Carolg said:


> I can’t count more than my fingers mikeyb so will struggle. There are tons of fast food places, coffee shops, followed up by charity shops and discount shops. We als now have the lovely(not) treat of a Mcd’s including the rubbish in the streets


Wot, no Greggs???


----------



## Carolg (Feb 16, 2019)

Greggs, Costa, Lidl,b&q, home bargains, fruit shop, butcher, baynes, Costa, Stuart’s, and.......a library. Gonna get me a wee hurdie gurdie trolley but want a psychedelic one for my old age


----------



## eggyg (Feb 17, 2019)

Carolg said:


> Greggs, Costa, Lidl,b&q, home bargains, fruit shop, butcher, baynes, Costa, Stuart’s, and.......a library. Gonna get me a wee hurdie gurdie trolley but want a psychedelic one for my old age


I’m a rucksack kinda girl, like my hands free, the only problem can be overfilling, once you have a bag of King Edwards in you’re scuppered!


----------



## Frenchy7181 (Mar 13, 2019)

Well done for taking the first step @Carolg!
I have been waiting 3 years o be able to go on walk with the family due to a bad knee. Had the operation in September, but was limping terribly. But due to my lack of mobility and some bad choices such as too much of many good thing i was diagnosed T2.  My physio gave me some Hydropool excerciseand physio excercise to do. I have overdone all of the recommendations, joined a local gym with a pool religioulsy spend one hour a day doing all my excercise and some cycling, the limp has almost disseapear and last weekend I marched 11.5K with no crutch. I keep on swimming and start cycling and definately keep walking. I need to make up for my three years of unability then I hope all will fall into place: the walking, the cycling, the weight loss. and the diabetes.


----------



## SkinnyLiz (Mar 14, 2019)

Carolg said:


> 4462 steps along prom, and going to buy a street map and explore the local streets then I can score them off on the map lol


thats a great idea


----------



## Drummer (Mar 14, 2019)

Of course, if you really want to push the envelope, there is always morris dancing....


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 14, 2019)

Drummer said:


> Of course, if you really want to push the envelope, there is always morris dancing....



I'm not sure how much exercise you'd get from that.  A friend of my brothers was in a morris dancing group.  He said everyone he met in it it was just an excuse for a big p*ss up.


----------



## Drummer (Mar 14, 2019)

Matt Cycle said:


> I'm not sure how much exercise you'd get from that.  A friend of my brothers was in a morris dancing group.  He said everyone he met in it it was just an excuse for a big p*ss up.


My side is rather energetic - look up Anonymous Morris on the internet and youtube for examples of their repertoire. The tall thin one with beard is the squire, Henry - he's a bit lively.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 14, 2019)

Drummer said:


> My side is rather energetic - look up Anonymous Morris on the internet and youtube for examples of their repertoire. The tall thin one with beard is the squire, Henry - he's a bit lively.



Brilliant.  I bet they have had a few drinks before doing it though.  Most of them are filmed outside pubs.


----------



## travellor (Mar 14, 2019)

Matt Cycle said:


> Brilliant.  I bet they have had a few drinks before doing it though.  Most of them are filmed outside pubs.



First one that popped up!!






We had a local morris in the village I used to live in.
Annual village fete, they started at 9am, and went around all the big houses and pubs, the tradition was they had a drink at each one.
That went on to about 6pm, for those that lasted.


----------



## Carolg (May 1, 2019)

Wee update. Managed 13.1 miles  a few weeks ago, but stopped for coffe then lunch so high time. Last night 9.5 miles and lovely still evening. Going to decorate my bra soon, that will be a laugh. Might decide on dance of 7 veils for costume to cover lumpy bumpy bits. Lol.

Bit of problem with tootsies- one nail on right foot is a nice navy/purple but not loose, now one on left foot joining the party...not sore though


----------



## Northerner (May 1, 2019)

Carolg said:


> Wee update. Managed 13.1 miles  a few weeks ago, but stopped for coffe then lunch so high time. Last night 9.5 miles and lovely still evening. Going to decorate my bra soon, that will be a laugh. Might decide on dance of 7 veils for costume to cover lumpy bumpy bits. Lol.
> 
> Bit of problem with tootsies- one nail on right foot is a nice navy/purple but not loose, now one on left foot joining the party...not sore though


You're doing really well Carol!  Keep an eye on the tootsies


----------



## Carolg (May 1, 2019)

Northerner said:


> You're doing really well Carol!  Keep an eye on the tootsies


Have phoned Chiropody as I also have a corn. Gonna wear my trainers to town and see if they are too small. Think way feet maybe swell a bit on longer miles
Will watch over them like a hawk with a mouse.

Thanks Alan


----------



## Northerner (May 1, 2019)

Carolg said:


> Have phoned Chiropody as I also have a corn. Gonna wear my trainers to town and see if they are too small. Think way feet maybe swell a bit on longer miles
> Will watch over them like a hawk with a mouse.
> 
> Thanks Alan


I got a black toenail last year from shoes that turned out to be too small for long walks (hardly walked anywhere in them before moving up to Harrogate), I bought some a size up and they are much better. I have one foot bigger than the other so it's always my left big toe that does this!


----------



## eggyg (May 2, 2019)

I also have black toenail syndrome, it’s definitely with walking. I bought my present walking shoes from Cotswold and they measured my feet and told me I needed a 6. I have never worn anything bigger than a 5 and would prefer a 4.5 if I could get it. I protested at this but he explained that my toes would move forward when coming down hill from a fell etc. I bought them but thought I looked like Coco the clown! But he was right! Touch wood Carol it doesn’t fall off and well done. X


----------



## SB2015 (May 2, 2019)

Carolg said:


> Wee update. Managed 13.1 miles  a few weeks ago, but stopped for coffe then lunch so high time. Last night 9.5 miles and lovely still evening. Going to decorate my bra soon, that will be a laugh. Might decide on dance of 7 veils for costume to cover lumpy bumpy bits. Lol.
> 
> Bit of problem with tootsies- one nail on right foot is a nice navy/purple but not loose, now one on left foot joining the party...not sore though


Just read through the start and end of this post.  Have you looked back at where you started from on this!!!
Well done.  Hope you get tootsies sorted.  I love going to the chiropodist.  It is like walking on air afterwards.


----------



## Carolg (May 2, 2019)

Have an appointment with chiropodist on Thursday at 0730....yawn and groan. Went to sports direct today and got another pair of trainers 1/2 size bigger and really comfy without toes bumping and also some thick padded socks to keep feet dry.
Productive day all round and went for walk with my daughter. I managed the hill better than she did, and poor dog had a whistle stop walk.

Made a start decorating bra and going to get large pink pj bottoms to go with silver and pink pom-poms. . Out on Saturday for a loooong walk, oh well, Sunday to rest.

Thanks for your support folks. Got £85 sponsor money, so gut to try for £15 more.


----------



## Ditto (May 3, 2019)

Any chance of a pic?


----------



## Carolg (May 3, 2019)

Ditto said:


> Any chance of a pic?


Will do @Ditto .just started decorating so will do a finished article


----------

